# How many of you use similes, metaphors, puns, analogies, and symbolism in your speech



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I use them constantly. And the rest of you?


----------



## Coco (Jun 17, 2010)

Yep =P I am a _punner_ ! Hahaha ._.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

I find myself using these constantly. If I didn't frequently dream, use figurative language, or such, I'd stop flexing my intuitivity and start going the highway to hell--->the highway to becoming an S! Then since I'm a J, if I stopped being intuitive, then I'd become an SJ and that would be intolerable! :angry:


----------



## ertertwert (Jun 5, 2010)

I love the use of metaphors or anything that is ambiguous.


----------



## jasonm (May 24, 2010)

All the time :wink: I find them very useful in helping others see things the way I do.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Who doesn't? It's another lens for the scope to my internal ramblings. :wink:


----------



## Caelum (May 27, 2010)

Yes! I use them especially when I want to validate how other people feel. A friend might struggle in putting their feelings into words, so I attempt to metaphorize what I think they feel. Other times I might just be staring out blankly and begin to mumble out the things I see... in metaphors of course.


----------



## bluemaverick (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh man, ALL THE TIME.
Why? BECAUSE IT IS AWESOME.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep, yep.

I love to use the same word in different context in the same sentence to mix people up.


----------



## GailStrife (Jul 31, 2010)

I use them a lot in writing, or if I'm having a deep discussion with someone. I would use metaphors and such in lighter, every day conversation, but I'm afraid people would just think I'm weird. I hate when someone asks me what I'm thinking about because then i need to pull back from all the analogies and metaphors going on in my mind and state the root of what i was thinking about and then it always sounds so bland.


----------



## GailStrife (Jul 31, 2010)

Coco said:


> Yep =P I am a _punner_ ! Hahaha ._.


My brother and I love having conversations that involves some bad punning. the fact that we both know it's lame only makes it that much more fun


----------



## wjs (May 6, 2010)

not so much puns, but i use simile, metaphor, and analogy allll the time as I find comparing one thing to something else to be the best way to really explain it

this is fine with my enfp girlfriend but i feel like i kinda lose my estp best friend when i do it. haha


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm sure they all avoid that like the plague.

For the INFP discourse is a fearsome dragon rampant, perched on a high redoubt.


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

I use them often in writing, but when discussing something I tend to explain things in the simplest manner I can.

However my fascination with symbolic language led me to even pursue a profession which deals with it (semantics).:tongue:


----------



## Blue Heart (Aug 15, 2009)

I find I use them more with my NF friends and family. I use analogies and metaphors the most, often times it is the only way I seem to be able to get across what is in my mind. For me it's kind of like beaming down, instead of getting in that slow 'ol shuttle craft and flying all the way down to the planet surface...


----------



## cappuccinocool (Aug 7, 2010)

Apparently I'm not logical or rational enough to analyze my speaking patterns so I wouldn't know. 


INFP 4 lyfe!!!


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

It is a necessity for me. I would be like a fish out of water if I use them.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I naturally think in them, so it's actually natural for me to make them without even trying, much to the chagrin of the S majority.


----------



## myosotis (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes absolutely. Sometimes too much. Annoys the heck out of my non-nerdy friends. hehe.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Of course! I really dig playing with words and language in general, though. In a single sentence I may use multiple languages, use metaphor, puns, cultural and historical references, hand gestures, facial expressions, vocal tone, onomatopoeias, homophones, all of it at once! I'm a very expressive and effective speaker most of the time. Even if people don't get every point in the sentence, they get the main point, and those rare people who get all the little subtleties are very appreciative of my style of communication.


----------

